# Is there a must have 'Bible' for this hobby ?



## tubamanandy (3 May 2016)

Is there a must have 'Bible' for this hobby ?

Has anyone brought out a recent/uptodate book regarding Planted Aquaria with good solid advise ?


----------



## alto (4 May 2016)

Not sure what you're looking for exactly but this thread
Reference Book on Plants
suggests a couple

Like others I'd suggest Christel Kasselman's if you can track down a copy (I managed to borrow one for a few months)

Tropica website actually offers some good basics - just open all the tabs & explore

Some of Amano's articles covered pruning of various plants, not sure how accessible these are anymore (I still miss the days of "Vectrapoint" - don't try that domain name now, it's finally completely extinct ie subsumed by ad's)


----------



## Easternlethal (4 May 2016)

Walstad's Ecology of the Planted Aquarium


----------



## rebel (4 May 2016)

I don't think there is. No book properly goes over the basics of low high tech tanks etc very well. There are no guides for exact formulas to follow etc.

There is a possible gap in the market there.


----------



## tim (4 May 2016)

UKAPS


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2016)

What Tim said...the tutorials section is about as good as it gets

That said this was my bible growing up, it's pretty comprehensive and still relevant, with a great section on plants...way before it's time
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-A...r=8-7&keywords=complete+aquarium+encyclopedia


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 May 2016)

I just recently got a copy of the above from a charity shop,a good place to get yourself a small library of tropical aquariums and plant books. I agree about UKAPS as good as anything as it challenges and  has all the aspects of modern Fishkeeping and the planted aquarium. That said I still likely pick up a  Mills book to look up a fish.Those old books still have their place even though things have moved on example activated carbon,aged water etc.Now with up to date filtration carbon in your filter is more of an aid than a need to have. Plus modern day explorers are getting in once previous wild places previously impossible Ad Konings,Julian Dignall,Dennerle plant hunters discovering new habitats and plants,fish. My best new book at the moment Stuart Thraves Setting Up A Freshwater Aquarium good book for people coming into the hobby


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 May 2016)

That  should read D Mills


----------



## Worshiper (4 May 2016)

UKAPS!!!


----------



## pdpcsolver (5 May 2016)

Or 



Freshwater Aquariums For Dummies
Book by Maddy Hargrove and Mic Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peboy (5 May 2016)

Anyone read this before 


Nate


----------



## Smells Fishy (6 May 2016)

Peboy said:


> Anyone read this before
> 
> 
> Nate


 
Yeah I've got this book. Its published by Interpet and there's also a mini version that's not as good. Its a good read, 205 pages long, with loads of sections. My favourites were the natural biology of plants, substrates, aqauscaping, water chemistry and its got plant appropriate biotope ideas which is a nice touch. Its got good plant profiles and even a few for non aquatic plants like peace lilles etc.


----------



## zozo (7 May 2016)

I doubt it that there is one particular must have bible.. Since every vision is based upon the writers own experience. To be philosophical again for a chance..  Many roads lead to Rome.

If there is something like a bible then indeed UKAPS comes closest of all the data out there. I did aquarium for many years also started with books ofcourse long time before internet excisted.. And now after 25 years out since a year back in the hobby and i learned more at UKAPS then i did all those years with books. Actualy i don't even remember which books i all did read about aquarium, thinking back i do everything a little bit different now.

What you need is some basic understanding of biology, physics and chemistry, then you need a whole lot of love to understand how this all works together in an aquarium and then you need experience, which comes along the way.
Love is something nobody can teach us, you have it or you don't or you might think you do. To determine what love is, is also the most difficult and most controversial concept in our hobby. Anyway, if you realy love something you'll be good at it.


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 May 2016)

I think the essential reading list is The Optimum Aquarium (Horst and Kipper), The Ecology Of The Planted Aquarium (Walstad) and Nature Aquarium World (Amano). No one book alone has it all but these three provide a wealth of technical insight plus inspiration and food for thought.

There are clearly many paths to success with many very clever people still in disagreement as to what works best.


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 May 2016)

zozo said:


> Anyway, if you realy love something you'll be good at it.


 
That was a nice finish.


----------



## Bugnal1 (4 Jun 2016)

I I think Walstad's Ecology of the Planted Aquarium is a good guide.


----------



## PARAGUAY (20 Dec 2016)

Just made a find,some of you will have this " encyclopaedia of water plants" byDr Jiri Stoda,first published in 1967 with a foreword introduction by Axelrod and claims to be the first book on water plants with completely illustrated Colour plates and distributed by TFH. It's remarkably accurate and little can be faulted with accurate descriptions scientific but easy to understand.The hard cover is all battered hanging off but good condition inside,Christmas fair a pound made my day


----------

